# Ride with Eddy Merckx in Marin Sep. 29



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Ride with a legend $100 donation. There isn't anyone else like him anywhere

Friday, September 29, 
Eddy Merckx is joining ZteaM cycling for a 35 mile moderate paced ride for the benefit the Oak Hill school located in Marin California. Riders should arrive at the Oak Hill School no later than 11:30 AM at 441 Drake Blvd, Marin City, CA 94965. This police escorted ride will travel through Marin, over the Corte Madera grade to San Anselmo, through San Rafael to China Camp, and returning through San Rafael back to The Oak Hill school. Come chat/ride with Eddy and have complimentary sodas and snacks after the ride.

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?EventID=3824


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Very cool! But... What exactly is a Eddy "Moderate Pace" ride?


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

after the slam against lance I think I would pass,but its tempting to get a picture with a legend.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Good chance I'll be on this one. I wonder what my chances of staying with a 61 year old legend are? Will post pictures if it happens...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

So, who ended up going? Some of us are at work on a friday at noon and couldn't make it, so post some pics if you got em,

Silas


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Silas,
It was an incredible ride, much faster than I thought it would be. We did just under 40 miles and were back in Marin City in two hours. I have many photos that I will resize and post in a ride report probably tomorrow, most of Eddy's back side.

Also saw my friend who puts on the Tour of Marin and he said Levi is is a go for this year's ride. Fast Freddy is probably 70%, Zabriski most likely wont be in town. It's a great ride as well.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Ride Report Posted*

Ride Report Posted:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74722


----------

